# I think I have the MOST unconventional Uber Vehicle



## UncleTykie (Apr 19, 2015)

So, I keep reading threads about everyone's vehicles and what people like and don't like. I have to tell you I get more compliments on my vehicle than anything. Granted it's nowhere near anything even remotely fuel efficient...lol but I drive a 2012 Dodge Ram 2500 Power Wagon...lol I have had at leat 10 people ask to take pictures of me and my truck with the comments like "Dude, my friends in San Diego are never gonna believe this was my Uber"...yup I get a whopping 10.6mpg but everyone loves a big truck...I just wish we had UberXL here in Springfield,IL I can get 6 people and 12 suitcases in my beast...lol

Anyway, happy Ubering everyone


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

As long as you're happy with it, and makes you good money, with minimal expenses, then by all means go4it!!!!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UncleTykie said:


> ...yup I get a whopping 10.6 mpg but everyone loves a big truck.


So you're into giving charity rides then I take it? (No way you are making ANY MONEY driving UberX with MPG like that)


----------



## Cheap no tip XRiders (May 3, 2015)

UncleTykie said:


> So, I keep reading threads about everyone's vehicles and what people like and don't like. I have to tell you I get more compliments on my vehicle than anything. Granted it's nowhere near anything even remotely fuel efficient...lol but I drive a 2012 Dodge Ram 2500 Power Wagon...lol I have had at leat 10 people ask to take pictures of me and my truck with the comments like "Dude, my friends in San Diego are never gonna believe this was my Uber"...yup I get a whopping 10.6mpg but everyone loves a big truck...I just wish we had UberXL here in Springfield,IL I can get 6 people and 12 suitcases in my beast...lol
> 
> Anyway, happy Ubering everyone


Happy Ubering? Is that even possible at $1.00 stinking dollar a mile? I think not Jeeves. An oxymoron at best. . . Ubering "sad" is more close to the truth. Ah yes, the young, fresh, wide-eyed innocents will soon learn one of life's hard knocks. Uber = modern-day slave trade.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UncleTykie said:


> So, I keep reading threads about everyone's vehicles and what people like and don't like. I have to tell you I get more compliments on my vehicle than anything. Granted it's nowhere near anything even remotely fuel efficient...lol but I drive a 2012 Dodge Ram 2500 Power Wagon...lol I have had at leat 10 people ask to take pictures of me and my truck with the comments like "Dude, my friends in San Diego are never gonna believe this was my Uber"...yup I get a whopping 10.6mpg but everyone loves a big truck...I just wish we had UberXL here in Springfield,IL I can get 6 people and 12 suitcases in my beast...lol
> 
> Anyway, happy Ubering everyone


Drive it like you stole it I guess.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheap no tip XRiders said:


> Uber = modern-day slave trade.


Who will be our Harriet Tubman, who smuggles us into.. Canada?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Maybe you could talk Uber into a couple different categories. lol

#UberHaul
#UberTow 

But yeah, NO money being made here. You're actually going backwards. Hope you got money to burn


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Uber aerobics. uber airlines....


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Maybe you could talk Uber into a couple different categories. lol
> 
> #UberHaul
> #UberTow
> ...


I agree he is losing money.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> So you're into giving charity rides then I take it? (No way you are making ANY MONEY driving UberX with MPG like that)





Teksaz said:


> Maybe you could talk Uber into a couple different categories. lol
> 
> #UberHaul
> #UberTow
> ...





Simon said:


> I agree he is losing money.


It doesn't take a lot of effort to find out the UberX Rates in a given market.








UncleTykie is good for now...till the first rate cut in Springfield IL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It doesn't take a lot of effort to find out the UberX Rates in a given market.
> View attachment 7373
> 
> UncleTykie is good for now...till the first rate cut in Springfield IL.


POST # 10 /chi1cabby : Bison... 
Proposes...lol... #UBER LOL !

With an Avatar 90° out of kilter could
it be the Initial Stage of Farman Vegas
Syndrome...lol?


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

UncleTykie said:


> So, I keep reading threads about everyone's vehicles and what people like and don't like. I have to tell you I get more compliments on my vehicle than anything. Granted it's nowhere near anything even remotely fuel efficient...lol but I drive a 2012 Dodge Ram 2500 Power Wagon...lol I have had at leat 10 people ask to take pictures of me and my truck with the comments like "Dude, my friends in San Diego are never gonna believe this was my Uber"...yup I get a whopping 10.6mpg but everyone loves a big truck...I just wish we had UberXL here in Springfield,IL I can get 6 people and 12 suitcases in my beast...lol
> 
> Anyway, happy Ubering everyone


Why?
As Nelson, your fellow springfieldian, would say....


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> It doesn't take a lot of effort to find out the UberX Rates in a given market.
> View attachment 7373
> 
> UncleTykie is good for now...till the first rate cut in Springfield IL.


I stand corrected.


----------



## UncleTykie (Apr 19, 2015)

Last week I logged 31.7 hours and made $747 so it's not terrible, I'm not gonna get rich by any means, but it keeps me occupied


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UncleTykie said:


> Last week I logged 31.7 hours and made $747 so it's not terrible, I'm not gonna get rich by any means, but it keeps me occupied


Log your miles. You are going to need em come tax time. Track all your expenses. 
That $747 you made last week isn't your income. It's your revenue.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberRam drives a 2500 as well. Definately some other trucks out there, usually half ton or smaller though.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

UncleTykie said:


> So, I keep reading threads about everyone's vehicles and what people like and don't like. I have to tell you I get more compliments on my vehicle than anything. Granted it's nowhere near anything even remotely fuel efficient...lol but I drive a 2012 Dodge Ram 2500 Power Wagon...lol I have had at leat 10 people ask to take pictures of me and my truck with the comments like "Dude, my friends in San Diego are never gonna believe this was my Uber"...yup I get a whopping 10.6mpg but everyone loves a big truck...I just wish we had UberXL here in Springfield,IL I can get 6 people and 12 suitcases in my beast...lol
> 
> Anyway, happy Ubering everyone


I drive a scooter with a side car and in inclement weather I issue a poncho.
I also get a lot of photo requests.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> I drive a scooter with a side car and in inclement weather I issue a poncho.
> I also get a lot of photo requests.


LOL That'll be about the only way we can possibly make any money if Travis continues his evil ways.

#UberRickshaw XL lol


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

In LA, I think it's very unconventional. Especially since it's a big car and parking zones are somewhat limited. Gas is also a struggle since it's peaked over $4 in some areas. Beverly hills has premium at $5 a gallon. Yep...

In your area, I wouldn't know for sure but a Dodge Ram isn't a bad vehicle to work with I suppose. Atleast it's safe.


----------



## Uberramdually (Jan 1, 2016)

I drive a 2012 ram crewcab 4wd 3500 longhorn Laramie get 22mpg and everyone in okc loves the truck.. Just make sure you know your areas so your not driving all over town looking for a pax..


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UncleTykie said:


> Last week I logged 31.7 hours and made $747 so it's not terrible, I'm not gonna get rich by any means, but it keeps me occupied


You can bank on Uber sticking the rates in your ear on before too long. That $1.65 a mile and 20 cents a minuten you're getting in Springfield has been cut in half or more in many areas. So get while the gettin's good. Imagine if you did the same amount of work for less than half of the above? Would you be happy? Probably not. Uber's down to the bottom of the driver dumb bell barrel at this point. Most of us slather at a buck 65.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Drive it like you stole it I guess.


So one night and ditch it when it runs out of gas?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I drive a 2015 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab Longbed 4wd, on a good night I'm getting 14 mpg hauling people around, routinely I get people thanking me for having a decent size vehicle, instead of a Prius or Camry where they are stuffed like sardines in the back. I've also gotten several airport fares because of having a larger vehicle that can accommodate 4 adults, with adult luggage. In the Denver area, there are a couple of Ram 1500's, a Ram 2500 diesel and two older F-250 diesels.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

UncleTykie said:


> So, I keep reading threads about everyone's vehicles and what people like and don't like. I have to tell you I get more compliments on my vehicle than anything. Granted it's nowhere near anything even remotely fuel efficient...lol but I drive a 2012 Dodge Ram 2500 Power Wagon...lol I have had at leat 10 people ask to take pictures of me and my truck with the comments like "Dude, my friends in San Diego are never gonna believe this was my Uber"...yup I get a whopping 10.6mpg but everyone loves a big truck...I just wish we had UberXL here in Springfield,IL I can get 6 people and 12 suitcases in my beast...lol
> 
> Anyway, happy Ubering everyone


To each his own

Drive safe!


----------



## Schwaeky (Feb 26, 2016)

Actually if his Power Wagon has a Cummins turbo diesel he's getting pretty good mileage. If it has either the 5.7 or 6.4 liter Hemi not so much but hella fun to drive I'm sure


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If he has a Cummins powered Power Wagon, he better have it locked away in hiding, as it would be rarer than hens teeth. Dodge/Ram has never made a Cummins powered Power Wagon, even though the masses and media and have been begging for one.


----------



## Schwaeky (Feb 26, 2016)

Lol that's true, didn't realize till after the fact. IIRC though, u can get the Power Wagon decals and badges for any Ram, Hemi or Cummins, from Mopar direct and though not factory PW technically, eligible to be part of PW registry, same as the 442s for OCA with the w30 kit from Hurst American in late 80s. Technically not a factory w30, but if u buy the kit and install it it was admitted to w30 442 registry...


----------

